

ASK PG: Got an acceptance email to Startup School, but confirmation was rejected - wave

I received an acceptance email to Startup School 2009, but the confirmation link says the application was rejected.<p>Maybe there is glitch that my HN username hasn't been entered into the accepted list or incorrect email was sent out.
======
pg
Sorry, bug; should work now.

~~~
javery
Yep! Worked for me now.

~~~
yumraj
worked for me too.

------
iamwil
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871073>

Just wait until the West coast wakes up and it'll be cleared up then.

~~~
Timothee
I'm just hoping the glitch is on the side of the site, rather than the email
sent.

edit: it was the site. Cool!

------
icey
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=870796> (same thing happened to me and
other folks)

------
quinnie
I forgot my password but there isn't a "forgot password" link for me so I
couldn't sign in to RSVP. Can anyone help?

~~~
meta_mark
yea - same thing with me. this is my second account. help us pg! :|

------
petesalty
Bummer, did not make it this year :(

------
javery
Yep, same here.

------
nico
Same here.

------
avner
Likewise.

------
HelenL14
Ditto

------
zackattack
From people who went last year: do you think the information and experience
justifies flying out from the east coast?

~~~
JeffJenkins
Experience: yes. I met a ton of awesome people

Information: In terms of the presentation contents, not as much. The actual
presentations were all put online. I felt like I got a lot out of talking to
the people, though.

(I'm from NYC, so I flew from the east coast, and am again this year)

~~~
dstorrs
I'm also from NYC; my partner and I are starting to look around to see what
startup-related meetups / discussion groups / networks / etc there are in the
city. Any recommendations for particularly good ones?

~~~
dangoldin
Me too.

There's a Hacker News meetup in NYC and a few tech meetups which are pretty
interesting.

You can email me at myusername @ gmail if you want to chat.

~~~
zackattack
I just moved to NYC as well. I would love to keep posted about all the HN
happenings. Emailing you now.

